# My First Weevil



## NateS (Aug 12, 2010)

Nut and Acorn Weevil
Genus: Curculio

I've wanted to find a weevil for months now (since I started macro)  and finally found one last night.  He was skittish at first but warmed up to me eventually.

First image is a stack of about 4 images with a mix of CombineZP and manual stacking.






The rest are all a single image















Shot with D90, Tamron 180mm f3.5, 12mm kenko tube, kenko pro300 1.4tc, SB-600, mini-softbox.  Magnification is about 1.8:1.


----------



## Czar (Aug 12, 2010)

Those are amazing, i cant believe how sharp they are.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 12, 2010)

Great shots Nate! That stack came out nice. Good DOF. 
I have yet to get a weevil. I have an own tree in the back yard and saw one but he jumped before I could shoot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 12, 2010)

Second image is sweet.  That guy has a lot of texture.

Thats weird how his antennae start halfway down his beak.


----------



## icassell (Aug 12, 2010)

Way cool!  I'm not sure what it means to have a weevil warm up to you, though


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Outstanding! I had no idea what a weevil actually looked like. Cool bug!


----------



## NateS (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  Weevil's are interesting looking creatures for sure....you can probably see why I've been looking for one for awhile now.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 13, 2010)

first off great pictures, but i think images 1&3 might look better as portaits rather than landscape.


----------



## NateS (Aug 13, 2010)

iamsneaky13 said:


> first off great pictures, but i think images 1&3 might look better as portaits rather than landscape.



Thanks for commenting.  Interesting thought about 1 and 3....you might be right.  I will have to go back and rotate them and see.


----------

